
Australia to refund $720m in Centrelink ‘debts’ calculated by unlawful algorithm - wlscr
https://tech.newstatesman.com/public-sector/australia-to-refund-centrelink-debts
======
joebar1818
Anyone with a minimum of common sense knew where this was going. I actually
was shocked when I learned about robot debt 3 years ago. I knew people would
die, I knew there will be bugs, and I also knew that they would not apologize
for the simple reason is that they don't have a simple clue. Also, they can't
be fired, and they know each others since they share the same school - ACT is
a small country town....

So anyone who did a shit job there never been told to change anything.

I am not surprised, and this will happen again.

------
adamch
Robodebt is definitely going to join the Tacoma Bridge collapse as an anti-
example in ENG1001 Professional Engineering in Australian universities.

~~~
dollar_sugarton
I'm pretty sure it was delivered exactly to spec.

